# this lip is friggin awesome



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, who makes this lip? i know its custom, but by who, how, AAAAHHHH I want it!!!!!

heres the linky:
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/426802/2

please, if anyone knows this person, try and get a hold of them for me, i've been trying to email them with no response, i'm thinking someone here has to know him

PLEEEEZZZ help me! i'm dying to know!!!


----------



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

It's something he's made custom, at least, that's what it says at the bottom of the page just after the last picture. Probably modified it from a Civic lip or something similar.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I vote for modified civic lip as well


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Ask him directly: [email protected]

Many CarDomains are "forgoten", like mine


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

looks to me like a cut up rain gutter, but hey doing it yourself is the most rewarding thing

:thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks like the rubber blocker baseboard in most bathrooms. You can get it at any home improvment store.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

any other takes on this???? how would you modify a civic lip to look like that?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> Looks like the rubber blocker baseboard in most bathrooms. You can get it at any home improvment store.


Thats what I was thinking. I been reading alot about people put the Mazada 626 lip on the sentra/200sx


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

It looks like lawn edging from home depot that you buy in rolls.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I vote it's lawn edging. All I can tell you is he bought it at the home depot.

Reminds me of Russel's car, his is almost the same, except he cut holes for brake cooling ducts. He attached it with pop-rivots.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

That's lawn edging... he prolly put a clear gloss coat over it with a spray can. The bad part is that everyone will know that's lawn edging and they'll think it looks cheap.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. I been reading alot about people put the Mazada 626 lip on the sentra/200sx


They use the 626 lip for the b13's, im not sure if you can use them on the older ones, but you cant on the b14.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HAHAHAHA, you think 626 refers to the Mazda 626?

First off, the 626 is for the B13, 2nd, 626 refers to Erebuni #626, just like the spoiler I have is the #399, the GTR kit is #285, and the Extreme kit is the #676.


----------



## Boom (Oct 26, 2004)

looks like one of those things you put in the ground like around your flower bed .. its very easy to make your own lip .. well it is if you know how to use fiberglass but fiberglass is very easy anyways..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shnizzle I just zoomed in on it and it is a lawn edging....mad tight how it looks though...I'm surprised it turned out that good...mad props for the idea tho


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

i agree it looks like lawn edging ROFL thats custom almost ascustom, as my friends electrical tape brows


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Russel's car isn't too much different. Like I said before, he's got brake ducts in it. I believe the bottom lip/splitter is made out of plywood. His car runs like 14s or less:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Maybe if he had it all the way around the car, but it looks funny. I cant put my finger on it thoe.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> HAHAHAHA, you think 626 refers to the Mazda 626?
> 
> First off, the 626 is for the B13, 2nd, 626 refers to Erebuni #626, just like the spoiler I have is the #399, the GTR kit is #285, and the Extreme kit is the #676.


someone else thought so as well, someone on the sr20 board is selling a mazda 626 lip.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

manuelga said:


> Ask him directly: [email protected]
> 
> Many CarDomains are "forgoten", like mine


i tried a few times and never got a response, dammit 

as for the picture with that red 200sx posted by 99sel, that one looks too damn extreme, i'm not feelin it, but he gets brownie points for creativity. i dunno, i like the one on cardomain a whole lot better, its much cleaner


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> They use the 626 lip for the b13's, im not sure if you can use them on the older ones, but you cant on the b14.


I seen someone use one off a VW Jetta/Golf. A buddy of mine happens to have a extra VW lip laying around from his Jetta( 88 ) and Im thinking about trying to fit it till I get my kit


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> someone else thought so as well, someone on the sr20 board is selling a mazda 626 lip.


Yea thats the lip im talking about.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hey nismo, do you think the v-dub lip would fit on our cars??? got pics?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i find it strange that someone would pay like $1500+ for TE37s
but would put a $3 door bottom on the front of thier car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wtf! im sorry but it look like hell! 







for those who hate links.

thats all it is is the black flower crap upsidedown................glued to his car and its not strait and looks terrible, even the fogs look bad, he just kinda dumped them behind his bumper. every thing else is great, im a sucker for bronze wheels but he just completly mess ed the car up with that bigggggggg :thumbdwn: . radio were the hell you been?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo radio, i think they paid the 3bucks cuz nobody makes a damn lip for our car (other than stillen)  . you, i would pay to have someone on this forum make me a lip like the one that i posted on cardomain. seriously, can someone give me an idea  as to how to make on of these bad boys (i believe in you guys, cuz, lets be honest you guys are some creative mofos) :thumbup: 

seriously, its so depressing when i hear my friends talk about which lip they should get for their civics or tegs. we dont even have options.  

*liuspeed, this is your calling*, you should make some lip kits for us, nice, subtle lip kits :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

please please please dont do anything like that black vynal thing, that is the 2nd most getto thing i have seen since the guy with the trans am and a body kit made out of upholstry red vinal held on with thumb tacks, and those stick on apc "exhaust" pipes all of the hood to make it look like carb stacks :thumbdwn: there are lips out there that are more or less the same curve as our bumper, what you need to do it cut them to shorten them or extened them with fiber glass. the problem is you need to find the one that fits the best before moding it (makes things easyer)
i too have a 99 bumper (like the red 200 from your first post) and i dont think i could ever bring my self to destrying it like that..........its such a smooth front end


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

got any ideas petey boy?? what would look good on our cars. btw, i kno its ghetto, but, dont you think it would look better if it were painted?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

himbo said:


> got any ideas petey boy?? what would look good on our cars. btw, i kno its ghetto, but, dont you think it would look better if it were painted?


no i dont think it would look better painted simply because the plastic he used is rather thin which causes it to wrinkle (because it came in a roll and never straitened out if it were a more ridged martirial then yea i guess it would be ok. and im going to say a civic lip from around the same year as our cars (b14) would be a pretty close match up. and it sounds like you have some honda friends, so if they get a lip/ have a lip ask them if you can hold it up to your car and check out what would need to be done and if it is past your skill :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if you got $80
this would be something i would try
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7940394862&category=36475

or this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...em=7940705828&category=36475#ebayphotohosting

(and i was on my honeymoon)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> if you got $80
> this would be something i would try
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7940394862&category=36475


nice find! and its plastic so you can kinda force mold it. like if the curve isnt PERFECT then when you put it on it will just form to the car because abs is plyable. that looks 1k% better than that garden crap


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

you guys rock like hell  i;m gonna try and talk to some of my boys, maybe i can give it a try, i'll keep you guys posted as always!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I should have a new C/F front lip and lip kit for the 200 sometime by spring... Have design worked out and need to get started on it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sounds cool.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> sounds cool.


very! you should make it a "full" (end it right behind the front wheels) under body splitter :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

YEA!!!! sign me for the first one, got any preliminary pix on how it might look like? are you bullshitting us???? cuz if you are.... :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

himbo said:


> YEA!!!! sign me for the first one, got any preliminary pix on how it might look like? are you bullshitting us???? cuz if you are.... :thumbup:


No BS!!! The SR guys have wanted one for a couple years know. I already have the sideskirts and rear done... Just need to fit and finish the front.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

w/e the hell its made out of my opinion................damn ugly


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> No BS!!! The SR guys have wanted one for a couple years know. I already have the sideskirts and rear done... Just need to fit and finish the front.


fucking sweet
a full CF lip kit?

i gotta start saving


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> fucking sweet
> a full CF lip kit?
> 
> i gotta start saving


gona look very nice on the red 200 :thumbup: 
you still need a car domain site


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> I should have a new C/F front lip and lip kit for the 200 sometime by spring... Have design worked out and need to get started on it.


When the talk of someone producing lips for our cars, I thought "Hey this is a perfect project for Scorchn!". Glad to hear you already have something in the works, I'll defintely be interested. Oh yeah this reminds me I gotta ask for one of your F/G grills for X-Mas


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

holy crappola, i'm so excited. :fluffy: i just hope that it won't cost an arm and a leg, are you gonna make them in fiberglass, abs, and/or poylurethane? or is it just c/f

:cheers: Cheers everyone, we finally have a clean and subtle bodykit coming our way!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i would love to keep my 99 bumper and just add alittle flare to it! thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it might not fit the 99


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> it might not fit the 99


its the same as a 200sx 98


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i know
but he might not make it to fit the 98 200s
(then again it might be universal <shrug>)
but i'll keep my fingers crossed for you, that he makes it fit the bubble bumpers too


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i know
> but he might not make it to fit the 98 200s
> (then again it might be universal <shrug>)
> but i'll keep my fingers crossed for you, that he makes it fit the bubble bumpers too


weeeeeeeee <exactly 10 characters)


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i really hope that it'll wrap around the bottom part of the bumper (like the IT-R lip), rather than just stick to the bottom (like the AE Golf). but either way, if the price is reasonable then i want my name to be the first on the list


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dont worry :thumbup: he makes some good lookin stuff, he has great taste


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

cant wait at all, yo scorchn, cant you set us up with any details or pix or drawings or anything????


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I have several drawings and when I tried to scan it does not like me... Thanks For all the props!!! But I am pretty sure that the 99 rounded buper and 98 200sx bumper will not be a direct bolt up... With things being the way they are inproduction I need to factor in the years and styling nissan has and the most produced front ends are the 95-97 200sx that they carried over to the sentras in 98... But if you are a good online shopper you can find someone with the stock color bumper sitting in thier garage collecting dust!!!


----------



## IndecisionKills (Apr 29, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> i find it strange that someone would pay like $1500+ for TE37s
> but would put a $3 door bottom on the front of thier car



I think the best thing about this entire thread is that everyone was so into what it was...then they realized it was lawn edging and dissed it like this. Look how long of a thread this is, just from his mod....lol. I actually think that his mod is better than a C/F...maybe not looks wise entirely...but think about the cost of replacing a C/F lip after tagging a curb or something, and think about what it would cost for him to replace his.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

but what he has made isnt functional in any way, shape, or form..............AT ALL. it flaps around in the wind and creates drag instead if in hancing it. :thumbdwn: in sure scorch will make a glassed one as well....then if you hit something, all you need to do is glass it back up and paint it......hell you keep things crazy simple dont get is pro painted just fine a color that clashes nicely with your car and krylon it, then when you hit something, go to wal mart. and if you have good skills in the rattle, it can look vary vary good


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hells yea, i would probably get the f-glass, just because i drive in newark (aka ghettoville; one of the highest grand theft auto rates, cities in the US) and the roads are shit, to say the least. i'll just paint it gloss black, so that any scratches or cracks can be easily be fixed.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

scorchen you hearin this? you might want to proto type one in glass too. it would be more cost effective for you as well. everyone loves carbo fiber but when its thsat close to the ground you just asking for trouble,hood are great or if your racing i wouldnt buy anything other than carbon fiber (because if theres a pot hole on the track you know about it) but for the street? idk use your best judgement. so let me get this right...(these bumpers confuses me lol i know the styles but not the years so just bear with me for a minute) the 99 sentra bumper (myoungs 1.6L project turbo) is not the one you are making a lip for? it dosent effect me to much because i am going to be looking for a 200 (and sell my 99 sentra) soon.............but ill try to buy the year you are making it for :thumbup: because i hate kits (useless waste of money) but a lip would add the cosmetic "flare" i need. thanks and keep up the good work


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just paint the C/F one, and it can be repaired just like a fiberglass one 

Right on Mike, glad to see that there is support for this!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Just paint the C/F one, and it can be repaired just like a fiberglass one
> 
> Right on Mike, glad to see that there is support for this!


yea...but then you are paying extra for the novilty of carbon fiber....and you dont see it. idk if he only makes it in c/f im sure many many people will buy it, but with a glass one as well many others will buy it because it would be cheaper (the c/f piece will make a great show lip tho! with c/f hood, eye lids, other crap! that would look gooooooood)


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

you cant rapair c/f like you can w/ f-glass... its a complex, difficult, and expensive process. have u considered urethane or ABS (its not the same i think) for making the lip? those would be strong and relatively cheap.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that if you do not care how it looks (it will be painted after all), that c/f can be repaired. I'm pretty sure that it's much easier to repair than ABS or urethane. Mike, correct me if I'm wrong on that.

I know that he will sell quite a few more if he offers them in fiberglass, as they will also be a bit cheaper. Well, not that much cheaper if you plan on painting the fiberglass one...

I have the Syndicate c/f hood....it's painted


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

himbo said:


> you cant rapair c/f like you can w/ f-glass... its a complex, difficult, and expensive process. have u considered urethane or ABS (its not the same i think) for making the lip? those would be strong and relatively cheap.


....you can just glass the c/f, easy.
if you want to repair the c/f to look good with out oainting it......thats a diff. ball game. but if you paint the c/f lip...hit a parking block, you can just sand it down, bondo/glass it up, and repaint it.
urethane and ABS are hardre to work with, you need moldes and what not, those are more for big comapnys to use. c/f and glass you can hand lay


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i figure that most people would get the c/f to keep it unpainted, thats why i said its difficult to repair. i know that it can be reglassed, but i would imagine that most people would keep the c/f color- but i could be worng. 

i never said anything about repairing the urethane or abs, but those things are waaaay flexible. my friend totaled his integra that had the type-r lip in urethane or abs, im not sure, but it was pretty much the only part of the car that survived without damage (other than scratches and nicks, etc) urethane is mad flexible


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

never thought about it
but ABS plastic would be an excellent idea


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> never thought about it
> but ABS plastic would be an excellent idea


yea, not trying to steal your thunder scorchen but i really think if you use a matirial like this they would sell like hot cakes.............you know we are all cheap as hell! lol but also alot of us like our stock bumpers and this lip (i would love to see your ideas/ scetches or at least some verbal cues :thumbup: ) would fit our cosmetic bill perfectly. and then we have something other than the stillen to choose from. choises are good


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> yea, not trying to steal your thunder scorchen but i really think if you use a matirial like this they would sell like hot cakes.............you know we are all cheap as hell! lol but also alot of us like our stock bumpers and this lip (i would love to see your ideas/ scetches or at least some verbal cues :thumbup: ) would fit our cosmetic bill perfectly. and then we have something other than the stillen to choose from. choises are good


Ya know Pretty much all nissan owners have desicsion constipation!!!! 





You say you want one thing then Change it around after the fact!!! No wonder more aftermarket companies dont offer to make products for nissans!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> never thought about it
> but ABS plastic would be an excellent idea



OMG, i feel important, i feel like i've made a contribution.
"there is no emoticon to express the way i'm feeling"-Comic Bookstore Guy from the Simpsons :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Ya know Pretty much all nissan owners have desicsion constipation!!!!
> 
> You say you want one thing then Change it around after the fact!!! No wonder more aftermarket companies dont offer to make products for nissans!


im sure i'll be getting one whether its made of CF or ABS
i like you taste, and ive been wanting a front lip for too long


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Ya know Pretty much all nissan owners have desicsion constipation!!!!
> 
> You say you want one thing then Change it around after the fact!!! No wonder more aftermarket companies dont offer to make products for nissans!


lol what ever you make will be fine...............i just have you hear to listen to my bitching! :thumbup: i dont have the hot shot guys here to bitch at.........or any one else. if i get a sentra that will fit the lip im sure i too will buy it no matter what u make it out of......................have any ex lax? :thumbup: just thought i would throw a bunch of ideas out there


Radioaktiv said:


> i like you taste, and ive been wanting a front lip for too long


couldnt have said it better


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> im sure i'll be getting one whether its made of CF or ABS
> i like you taste, and ive been wanting a front lip for too long



same here, but its good to throw ideas in the air, CHOICE IS GOOD :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, don't forget, Mike, there are 3 different sentra bumpers:
95-97 Sentra
95-97 200sx & 98 Sentra
98 200sx and 99 Sentra

don't forget about us folk :thumbup: But even so, I like my 99 bumper just the way it is


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo scorchn, maybe you could make special brackets so that the others will be able to put the kit on, i dunno, i didn't see the drawings or anything, but just something to think about


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the problem is the brackets as much as it is the general shape and curve of the 99 compaired to the 97. the 97 is flat on the bottom, the 99 curves, flows, there isnt a flat spot on the bottom "lip" part of it so you need an add on lip that would line up correctly and flow well with the existing lines.

any one have a lip shot (stock bumper no add on lips) of the 2 bumpers? close ups? ninty-nine im sure you have at least the 99bumper


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo pete, i kno how different the two bumpers are, i dunno, i figured i made a suggestion about using ABS, and it was taken well, i thought i could extend my luck... oh well, i tried.

and for my next attempt... how about an adapter piece of some sort

i tried, but, most likely failed :fluffy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no i just dont see how that would work? an adaptor plate? idk.............some one explaining an idea is hard............typing over the internet is even harder lol. but i am a big fan of the abs plastic idea tho


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks pete, let me elaborate...

i was thinking that maybe scorchn could make pieces that filled in the curves of the newer bumpers. these pieces would be flat at the bottom, so that the rest of the lip could bolt on to it. i dunno, just thinkin... or maybe not...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

himbo said:


> thanks pete, let me elaborate...
> 
> i was thinking that maybe scorchn could make pieces that filled in the curves of the newer bumpers. these pieces would be flat at the bottom, so that the rest of the lip could bolt on to it. i dunno, just thinkin... or maybe not...


...sounds.......like it could work idk....i woke up at 6:30 this morning to come in and have a giant ass company breakfast....needless to say i am extremly tired lol


----------

